

Why the economy will take a long time to recover - bostonscott
http://scottsmigler.com/myblog/2011/06/27/tax-small-business-to-keep-government-from-shrinking/

======
ahsanhilal
Economic issues are a bit more complex then shrinking then down to
cause/effect analysis as in this case. The fact is that there are a myriad of
variables that have to be ascertained when analyzing economic growth
prospects. As such, I think this article is woefully misleading in shrinking
the entire matter to a simple case of increasing taxes on small businesses.
There is a large amount of economic literature which has determined that
increasing taxes does not necessarily have to have a negative impact on
growth. For a better discussion of why the economy is stalling I would read
Becker's analysis on his blog:

[http://www.becker-posner-blog.com/2011/06/the-slow-
economic-...](http://www.becker-posner-blog.com/2011/06/the-slow-economic-
recovery-becker.html)

~~~
bostonscott
"I think this article is woefully misleading in shrinking the entire matter to
a simple case of increasing taxes on small businesses"

You are misrepresenting the post. It states, "it should be clear that policies
like this one will hold back the economic recovery in the United States," not
that this policy alone will be responsible for harming the economy. The
article you posted backs up what I said quite nicely.

